# Today's Draw the Dog is my Zeus



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Today's draw the dog:

http://drawthedog.com/

is a story about my German Shepherd Zeus and my oldest daughter Mikayla when she was a baby. Zeus is now at the bridge, but he would herd Mikayla back to me by picking her up by her clothes, and carrying her back to me.


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

That's cool! I saw their post when they joined the forum, glad to see someone took them up on it!


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

How nice 
Your Zeus was a very special boy wasn't he


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

Ah that's awesome!! I sent them the link to Max's superhero Maxman thread. I hope maybe they will use his story as well! Congrats!!


----------

